# Proper Power/Gnd/Fuse setup for RF Power 800A2 & Punch 800A4



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Have always wondered about this on these amps and the manual isn't very clear on it. I have several of these models. A Power 800A2, a Punch 800A4, and a Punch 600A4.
I'm going to be using the two 800's in an install I'm doing right now.
Both amps have dual 8 awg power/ground inputs. Recommended fuse size for both amps is 60A.
The manual shows the use of only 1 of the 8awg cables. 1 power, 1 ground. 
The second of each would be wired to a capacitor if used(optional). They do not show a fuse next to the amps, the 60A rated fuse is shown for the battery connection.
For such powerful amps, I can't imagine one 8 gauge wire being enough to feed them. Nor do I like the idea of not having the amps having a fuse near their power inputs.
I am running 3 amps, the two Fosgates mentioned, and a PG Titanium 500.4
I have a really nice PG Titanium series distribution block. Fused with the min-wafer ANL style fuses. Remote voltage/fuse status display to go with it. It has 4 fused 8 gauge outs.
My plan is to just run two 8 gauge cables to each amp. Each cable fused at 30A (half the rated 60A)
The PG amp can take 4 gauge so I will pull power off the input side of the block with 4 gauge and fuse it next to the amp.
Here is the diagram. Am I wrong to halve the fuse rating into two wires? Or would each 8 gauge get a 60A fuse?

And would I total the 3 amp fuse ratings for the battery fuse size? Run a 200A fuse at the battery?


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like you have two of the same post


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

2 sections.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

your pictures setup will work fine. I highly doubt you will blow any of the 30 amp fuses, but if you do you wouldn't have any problems stepping those guys up.

DO NOT create the same thread in two different areas. Its a quick way to get the regulars to dislike you and not be willing to help. Patience my friend.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

It was a question of where it should be placed. In the "tech section" or the "old school section". This site doesn't seem to have a ton of activity so I figured it best to try both. If someone gets upset they can just skip over the thread. Not like I'm getting too many responses anyway. In the other section, it was recommended to combine the two wires into one and just run the single 60A fuse like this.


----------

